# Files required by diskless client



## rjae (Oct 30, 2009)

Can someone please make known which files are necessary for a diskless operation.i.e files needed by the diskless client.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-diskless.html


----------



## rjae (Oct 30, 2009)

*I had a look at the handbook*

It is not clear which files are required in the root file system.


----------



## feenberg (Oct 31, 2009)

*Most instruction for Diskless FreeBSD are obsolete*

The handbook still has the documentation for pre-5.4 FreeBSD. It is pretty misleading for any later version. I posted some detailed instructions for diskless FreeBDS at 

http://www.nber.org/sys-admin/FreeBSD-diskless.html

or you could look at the 2nd edition of the book "Absolute PreeBSD". As far as I can tell, all other instructions in print or on the web are for the earlier versions of FreeBSD and won't work with 6.0 or later.

Daniel Feenberg


----------



## honk (Nov 1, 2009)

I would go with a normal base distribution and strip it down to my needs. For example I delete unnecessary binaries. But as nobody knows which files you ever might need or not, nobody can give you a strict advice. But you will learn a lot about FreeBSD if you start with an almost empty root filesystem and see what is not working...


----------

